# Hanoverton OH Swap



## Howard Gordon (May 6, 2018)

1st annual Hanoverton, Ohio Kool Kats Bicycle Club Show & Swap meet.  A nice turn-out for a 1st time show with a blend of Western PA and Ohio Kool Kat chapters.  Nice weather, great, easy access location, free coffee, lots of socializing and plenty of bikes and parts trading hands.
Some of us bikers took an easy ride to see the grave of the Hanoverton witch. She was murdered at the age of 22 for witchcraft. The reverend buried next to her was born in 1776!  A good time was had by all!  Looking forward to next year!
Still havin fun, Howard


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Howard Gordon (May 6, 2018)




----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 6, 2018)

Thank you for the photos Howard ,,,it was a fun swap / show,,,i bought that purple rain bike and you can see the nos schwinn parts in my red truck,,,Thanks to the KOOL KATS ,,,,,
many of the same vendors will be at the Bicycle Heaven Bike Swap this JUNE 9 and 10 Pittsburgh PA  bicycleheaven.org  ,,,hope to see you,,,,,And thanks to that nice guy who gave me a fantastic deal on the bike and parts,,i bought my rarest BMX bike from him last year,,,,,,Thanks Walt D  it was a fun swap and will be at the next one,,,


----------



## dogdart (May 12, 2018)

So much fun , we're gonna do It again


----------

